# Can't maintain ketosis



## SHAROOTS (Nov 22, 2007)

I have been trying to lose body fat through ketosis for nearly 3 weeks but I'm really struggling to get into and stay in ketosis. I have received some excellent advice from members on this board but I must be doing something wrong because it's not working for me yet:cursing:

Since starting this diet I have lost nearly a stone but I really want to get rid of the fat, my diet is as follows. Please tell me were I'm going wrong.

6.30 3-4 Eggs (Scrambled, Omelet, Boiled etc)

9.30 3 Eggs (sometimes add Bacon or Sausages)

12.30 Chicken fillet with Nando's sauce & salad

15.30 100g Chicken Breast or Turkey Breast

18.30 Chicken fillet with Nando's sauce & Broccoli or homemade burgers

21.30 100g Chicken Breast or Turkey Breast

I am snacking on macadamias, almonds & cheese and drinking plenty of water. I also take omega 3-6-9 with every meal.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

I think you need to add more fat into your diet.

You must feel like crap eating pretty much a pure protein diet?

By cutting the fat back you are probably doing more harm than good, add in the Mayo on your chicken, a few 3-6-9 caps will not be enough fat IMO.


----------



## SHAROOTS (Nov 22, 2007)

Nytol said:


> I think you need to add more fat into your diet.
> 
> You must feel like crap eating pretty much a pure protein diet?
> 
> By cutting the fat back you are probably doing more harm than good, add in the Mayo on your chicken, a few 3-6-9 caps will not be enough fat IMO.


Thanks Nytol,

I'm not cutting out the fat intentionally, I just don't know exactly what fats to take. I was told to take servings of double cream and add olive oil but other than that I've been eating cheese, macadamias and almonds but thats all I've been taking I've even added sausages and had fried eggs once to increase fat but I think they're too risky, as for the mayo I was going to add that to the meals but I read that it had carbs in it. What fats do you suggest and how much etc.

Thanks mate


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Why are fried eggs risky?

Add some Olive Oil or Butter, (yes butter, it is natural and IMO not a problem to use), to your scrambled egg, a decent amount.

Eat some red meat rather than just chicken.

Double cream with a bit of sweetener can be eaten as desert.

Lots of things have minimal carbs, I think normal Mayo would be fine, (or even make your own, very easy, and not processed, no carbs, just egg, oil, and a splash of lemon juice).

The amount of fat really depends on you, and your requirements, but IMO you are not getting enough at the moment.


----------



## xzx (Jun 6, 2008)

SHAROOTS said:


> I am snacking on macadamias, almonds & cheese and drinking plenty of water. I also take omega 3-6-9 with every meal.


how much are you snacking on?

I had the same problem as this. When I wrote EVERYTHING down that I ate, I was surprised that the fat content was very low. The calories I was consuming was quite high.

I reduced the cals and upped my fat intake through oily fish and olive oil and this kickstarted the diet.

Eventually it proved too much so I switched to carb rotation. Reducing my bodyfat by Ketosis was f*cking diciplinarian. Maybe you should try this approach, there a great thread here (pscarb I think)


----------



## SHAROOTS (Nov 22, 2007)

Nytol said:


> Why are fried eggs risky?
> 
> Add some Olive Oil or Butter, (yes butter, it is natural and IMO not a problem to use), to your scrambled egg, a decent amount.
> 
> ...


I forgot to add the red meat, I do take red meat but not as much as the other meats. I thought that the sausages would be risky rather than the eggs.

I agree with you Nytol about not getting enough fat. I will add butter to scrambled eggs and mayo to my other meals. I was thinking of adding natural peanut butter as well.

With regards to the double cream desert do I just add sweetener then eat it?

What sweetener do u suggest ?


----------



## SHAROOTS (Nov 22, 2007)

xzx said:


> how much are you snacking on?
> 
> I had the same problem as this. When I wrote EVERYTHING down that I ate, I was surprised that the fat content was very low. The calories I was consuming was quite high.
> 
> ...


not snacking on that much mate tbh. As you've tried both diets which one burned more fat? :beer:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Coconut Milk. Fastest way to get into Ketosis for me.

Get the good stuff. Blue Dragon.


----------



## SHAROOTS (Nov 22, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Coconut Milk. Fastest way to get into Ketosis for me.
> 
> Get the good stuff. Blue Dragon.


do you just drink some? how much etc?


----------



## xzx (Jun 6, 2008)

SHAROOTS said:


> not snacking on that much mate tbh. As you've tried both diets which one burned more fat? :beer:


Both worked for me, however I prefer carb rotation as theres a high carb day to look forward to (yummy). Ketosis diets IMO are very restricting.


----------



## SHAROOTS (Nov 22, 2007)

xzx said:


> Both worked for me, however I prefer carb rotation as theres a high carb day to look forward to (yummy). Ketosis diets IMO are very restricting.


I have one cheat meal a week at the moment, which is usually sat night.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

SHAROOTS said:


> do you just drink some? how much etc?


Put it in a shake with Protein powder. Make chicken curry with it. Whatever. It's just an easy fat source to consume. Tastes really nice.


----------



## DaveN (Jul 25, 2008)

Have you checked the carb content of the sausages? A lot of them have added sugars, rusk etc?


----------



## SHAROOTS (Nov 22, 2007)

DaveN said:


> Have you checked the carb content of the sausages? A lot of them have added sugars, rusk etc?


no never checked them mate, I only have taken them once since starting this diet and that was today, not something I'd eat but because I wasn't getting into ketosis I thought I'd throw them in to say if that helped.


----------



## SHAROOTS (Nov 22, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Put it in a shake with Protein powder. Make chicken curry with it. Whatever. It's just an easy fat source to consume. Tastes really nice.


Cool mate, I'll give that a bash. :beer:


----------



## DaveN (Jul 25, 2008)

Maybe it's the cheat meal knocking you out of ketosis. If I take in enough carbs to do that it can take 2 sometimes 3 days to show again on a ketostik.

I'd certainly do what the other lads have suggested and add more good fats. I strugled with it once, and it was only after writing everything down that I realised I was still taking in 70g of carbs more than I thought. Table sauces, light mayo etc etc, all stealth carbs LOL


----------



## SHAROOTS (Nov 22, 2007)

DaveN said:


> Maybe it's the cheat meal knocking you out of ketosis. If I take in enough carbs to do that it can take 2 sometimes 3 days to show again on a ketostik.
> 
> I'd certainly do what the other lads have suggested and add more good fats. I strugled with it once, and it was only after writing everything down that I realised I was still taking in 70g of carbs more than I thought. Table sauces, light mayo etc etc, all stealth carbs LOL


Are you on ketosis now?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

DaveN said:


> Maybe it's the cheat meal knocking you out of ketosis. If I take in enough carbs to do that it can take 2 sometimes 3 days to show again on a ketostik.
> 
> I'd certainly do what the other lads have suggested and add more good fats. I strugled with it once, and it was only after writing everything down that I realised I was still taking in 70g of carbs more than I thought. Table sauces, light mayo etc etc, all stealth carbs LOL


Ok.

Cheat meals are needed on a ketogenic diet. Keeps you sane, helps reset leptin.

150g of carbs from a cheat meal will not keep you out of ketosis for 3 days.

Ketostix just test the excess ketones which are being passed into your urine.

Coconut milk will help you get back into ketosis faster.

I used to have carbs pre-wo, carbs Pwo and then a PPWO shake or meal with Coconut milk in and I would be back in ketosis within 2-4 hours.

My breathe would smell like pear drops, my urine would smell like ear wax.

Make sure you have alot of fibrous green veg - it wont keep you out of ketosis and will help keep your bowel movements regular.


----------



## DaveN (Jul 25, 2008)

SHAROOTS said:


> Are you on ketosis now?


No I'm on a pretty low carb diet, which PScarb has worked out for me, and it's working perfectly.

The reason I mentioned cheat meals was in answer to the thread title, can't MAINTAIN ketosis,

I just thought that night be the problem, as I encountered the same thing. In ketosis for 3 days or so, then a cheat, then 3 days to get back into it.

Just my tuppenth halfpenny worth. :beer:


----------



## SHAROOTS (Nov 22, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Ok.
> 
> Cheat meals are needed on a ketogenic diet. Keeps you sane, helps reset leptin.
> 
> ...


I haven't taken a protein shake yet since I've been on this diet as the one I bought was Extreme build & recover and it has dextrose in it. I will get a protein tomorrow with low carbs. I'm eating green veg at the moment like lettuce, spring onions, broccoli, mange tout & sugar snap peas.


----------



## bogman (Jun 25, 2007)

Guys - do you use Ketosis diets much? From what I read, I thought you're more likely to lose more muscle with a Ketosis diet than on a carb cycling diet? Very curious as I had ruled out Ketosis for cutting because of this, but maybe I should re-consider?


----------



## xzx (Jun 6, 2008)

bogman said:


> Guys - do you use Ketosis diets much? From what I read, I thought you're more likely to lose more muscle with a Ketosis diet than on a carb cycling diet? Very curious as I had ruled out Ketosis for cutting because of this, but maybe I should re-consider?


Ketosis diets can work well "IF" followed correctly. I diet as a way of life whether that be for bulking or cutting but I prefer carb rotation as my personal choice based on the restrictions imposed using a Ketogenic diet.

No harm in trying tho, youve got nothing to lose except fat (and muscle if you dont do it right)


----------



## bogman (Jun 25, 2007)

Cheers - thanks - I'll do a bit more reading!


----------



## SHAROOTS (Nov 22, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Coconut Milk. Fastest way to get into Ketosis for me.
> 
> Get the good stuff. Blue Dragon.


I got that coconut milk but could only get the stuff by Amoy, where do u get the blue dragon kit?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Tescos. Sainsburys etc etc


----------



## bogman (Jun 25, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Tescos. Sainsburys etc etc


I got some in Sainsbury's earlier.


----------

